# حد يعرف اماكن بيع بنط شغل 3دى فى مصر



## mohmed.alex2009 (31 يوليو 2010)

الاخوة خبراء ماكينات السى ان سى عايز اعرف البنط المستخدمة فى شغل 3دىموجود فى مصر ولا ايه وانوعها


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (31 يوليو 2010)

اخى ابو البراء الشركة ده عندهم البنط


----------



## khaled farag (31 يوليو 2010)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> الاخوة خبراء ماكينات السى ان سى عايز اعرف البنط المستخدمة فى شغل 3دىموجود فى مصر ولا ايه وانوعها


 

شارع الجمهورية بوسط البلد


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (31 يوليو 2010)

اتصل على مدير الشركة وقوله انك من طرفي محمد جمال الاسماعيلية واذا لم يوجد عنده ماتريد سيخبرك عن اماكن تواجدها 
وشارع الجمهورية برمسيس به من الشركات الكثير


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخوانى على المعلومات الجيدة بس ممكن سوال فنى اكتر عن مقاسات البنط اللى حتاجها بكثرة من واقع خبرتكم وياريت لو صور ليها


----------



## Ali Gholam (2 أغسطس 2010)

***************
وضع وسائل الدعايا والاعلان ووسائل الاتصال بالمشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى

المراقب


----------

